# American troops deployed to Africa to hunt down blood thirsty Christian mystic



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...africas-most-barbaric-guerrillas-2371377.html

Thoughts?


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 16, 2011)

The US confuses me.

One minute, its "PEACE 2 EVERYONE RECALL THE TROOPS".
Then "TO LIBYA!"
Then "Remember that Al Queda thing?"
Then "EVERYTHING IS OCCUPYING ALL OUR TIME GLOBAL NEWS!!!"
Then "Everything is calming down."
Then "TO AFRICA!"

And so forth.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 16, 2011)

> The first of the troops arrived in Uganda on Wednesday, the White House  said, and others will be sent to South Sudan, the Central African  Republic and the Democratic Republic of Congo. The Obama administration  said the troops &#8211; special forces believed to number about 100 &#8211; *will  advise, rather than engage in combat, unless forced to defend  themselves*.



Umm, correct me if I'm wrong but... didn't we do the same thing in Vietnam at the beginning?

Reports coming back from these special forces will reveal that more weapons are needed, ah ok, more arms sale... oops need a few more troops because other factions want in on it... ok more troops... more arms... more troops... escalation. 

Things in Africa are pretty bad in a lot of sectors. Warlords vying for power over their respective regions and doing whatever it takes to get it. Millions suffer and die and many from horrible deaths as soldiers for the warlords are given free reign to do ... whatever their imagination comes up with. Rapes by the thousands, families torn apart, homes and villages destroyed and wiped out.  

To me... echos of Vietnam.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Vietnam wasn't about warlords etc etc. It was about America not wanting it to be communist. The corruption was actually in the government that America wanted to keep in power.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ngo_Dinh_Diem


----------



## billc (Oct 16, 2011)

It is just the war monger Obama trying to expand his imperialist footprint across the world.:bangahead:


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2011)

billcihak said:


> It is just the war monger Obama trying to expand his imperialist footprint across the world.:bangahead:



I suppose then it's amusing to you that this Christian warlord who kidnaps children for his army making them into soldiers and sex slaves,rapes, murders, tortures and destroys the lives of many thousands of people. It seems like you find such things only fit for sarcasm.  Whether Obama should have sent troops on their own or sent them as part of a UN force can be debated but the fact remains that hunting down a war criminal isn't exactly expanding an imperialist footprint anywhere.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 16, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I suppose then it's amusing to you that this Christian warlord who kidnaps children for his army making them into soldiers and sex slaves,rapes, murders, tortures and destroys the lives of many thousands of people. It seems like you find such things only fit for sarcasm.  Whether Obama should have sent troops on their own or sent them as part of a UN force can be debated but the fact remains that hunting down a war criminal isn't exactly expanding an imperialist footprint anywhere.



Im specifically interested to see how they handle this. I think Open Conflict would do more harm than good - But Creative use of Special Forces could swiftly resolve this.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> *Im specifically interested to see how they handle this.* I think Open Conflict would do more harm than good - But Creative use of Special Forces could swiftly resolve this.



As am I. There's no doubt this guy and his 'troops' are monsters but handling the disposal of them will prove interesting.


----------



## billc (Oct 16, 2011)

For the last couple of years all we have heard from some around the world is that the U.S. keeps throwing its weight around and involving itself in the affairs of other countries, now, they want us to commit troops in of all places Uganda.  Why can't the African nations go in there and sort this guy out?  How about the Saudis?  We will send in our guys, they will get the job done, and then everyone will complain that we got the job done, that we are meddling too much in Uganda, that we need to leave.  The hand wringers over American policy need to really make up their minds about U.S. involvement.  I'm all for killing bad guys, but Obama made his name trashing our fight in both Iraq and Afghanistan, real threats to the U.S. and our allies, and now involves us in every country with problems.  Make up your minds guys.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 16, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Vietnam wasn't about warlords etc etc. It was about America not wanting it to be communist. The corruption was actually in the government that America wanted to keep in power.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ngo_Dinh_Diem



Correct.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 16, 2011)

billcihak said:


> For the last couple of years all we have heard from some around the world is that the U.S. keeps throwing its weight around and involving itself in the affairs of other countries, now, they want us to commit troops in of all places Uganda.  Why can't the African nations go in there and sort this guy out?  How about the Saudis?  We will send in our guys, they will get the job done, and then everyone will complain that we got the job done, that we are meddling too much in Uganda, that we need to leave.  The hand wringers over American policy need to really make up their minds about U.S. involvement.  I'm all for killing bad guys, but Obama made his name trashing our fight in both Iraq and Afghanistan, real threats to the U.S. and our allies, and now involves us in every country with problems.  Make up your minds guys.



China is getting involved in Africa in a major way, and Islamists are expanding their power bases there as well.  We have strategic interests in the area.  Africa has huge national reserves of a variety of minerals and so on that we need; China is actively trying to corner the market on those things.  If we ignore Africa, we cut our own throats. Same thing to a lesser extent in South America.

http://www.africom.mil/AboutAFRICOM.asp

It's not about Obama, nor was it about Bush.  It's not about communism or colonialism.  It's about putting the stopper on both African Islamist activity and keeping China in a box.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Africa_Command

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Involvement_of_the_People's_Republic_of_China_in_Africa

http://www.heritage.org/research/re...-in-africa-implications-for-the-united-states

http://www.heritage.org/research/lecture/into-africa-chinas-grab-for-influence-and-oil

We ignore Africa at our own peril.  It will end up with the USA being isolated and cut off.

I hate the fact that quite often the conservatives see the problem, but the ultra-right continues to focus on the wrong problems.  It's not about Islam, but it is about Islamists.  The Islamists are growing in strength in Africa, so that needs to be our focus.  No, say the ultra-right, Africa is none of our business.  Focus on the average everyday Muslim, they're the problem.  Uh, no.

Why does the ultra-right want to ignore Africa, leaving the conservative right and the liberals, of all people, to understand the nature of the threat we face?


----------



## billc (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, it was much better for the Vietnamese people to have the mass murdering communists in charge.  That worked out well.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 16, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Vietnam wasn't about warlords etc etc. It was about America not wanting it to be communist. The corruption was actually in the government that America wanted to keep in power.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ngo_Dinh_Diem


Please I'm not that naive okay... the REASONS are different... methods the same... those echos I'm talking about.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2011)

billcihak said:


> For the last couple of years all we have heard from some around the world is that the U.S. keeps throwing its weight around and involving itself in the affairs of other countries, now,* they *want us to commit troops in of all places Uganda. Why can't the African nations go in there and sort this guy out? How about the Saudis? We will send in our guys, they will get the job done, and then everyone will complain that we got the job done, that we are meddling too much in Uganda, that we need to leave. The hand wringers over American policy need to really make up their minds about U.S. involvement. I'm all for killing bad guys, but Obama made his name trashing our fight in both Iraq and Afghanistan, real threats to the U.S. and our allies, and now involves us in every country with problems. Make up your minds guys.




So... who is 'they'?  No one in the UK or Europe has said 'Oh America, you must go into Africa', this is up to your lot. If you don't want to wait to be part of a UN effort and choose to go it alone that's up to you. Don't blame the rest of us.

Funnily enough the Vietnamese weren't any worst off and in fact many were actually better off under the communists, just shows how bad the 'capitalists' were!


----------



## billc (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, my Parish priest and his family would disagree about the warm and fuzzy communists.  I am more than ready to do what is necessary to protect the U.S. Bill Mattocks.  If it means dealing with Africa, then let's deal with it.  The Chinese are on the move and spending lots of money on their military.  The radical muslim terrorists are in Africa and they still hate america.  I just get tired of hearing people complain about the size of the U.S. military, and the various actions we have had to take to deal with the long term threats to our country.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Well, my Parish priest and his family would disagree about the warm and fuzzy communists. I am more than ready to do what is necessary to protect the U.S. Bill Mattocks. If it means dealing with Africa, then let's deal with it. The Chinese are on the move and spending lots of money on their military. The radical muslim terrorists are in Africa and they still hate america. I just get tired of hearing people complain about the size of the U.S. military, and the various actions we have had to take to deal with the long term threats to our country.



BillC everything is black and white with you, there's no good communist, no bad right winger, if only life were that simple and if only you understood what people write. No one has mentioned warm and fuzzy communists, I said that often the Vietnamese were better off under the communist regime than they were the previous capitalist regime. As I said that proves how bad the previous regime was if you are better off under the communists.


----------



## billc (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is an article that debunks the "christian" part of the nutjob were sending guys over there to kill...

http://bigpeace.com/bbarrack/2011/10/16/uganda-lra-and-the-christian-lie/



> In 2007, I had the opportuntiy to interview Childers on my radio show. The subject of Kony came up multiple times. Here is a portion of what Childers told me:
> &#8220;Our area is almost all Christian people and *the LRA is financed by the Arabs of the north*&#8230; so the Arabs are the Muslims so it&#8217;s basically a holy war inside of our area. *This man (Kony) is just out to kill every Christian he can kill in south Sudan and also in Northern Uganda*&#8230; He&#8217;s being financed&#8230; it&#8217;s been proved for many, many years that the Arabs of the northern Sudan ok, which is *Muslims, they have been financing this man for many, many years*.&#8221;​Kony is a very, very bad guy who needs to go. That point is granted. What cannot and should not be allowed to happen is the politization of his motives to *push a narrative* that says he is a Christian. The truth is that he is an insane madman whose evil is sanctioned by northern Sudan&#8217;s Arab Muslims. Childers went on to explain that Kony claims to have added an eleventh Commandment to the Judeo-Christian ten. It says, &#8220;Thou shalt not ride a bicycle.&#8221; Childers also said Kony reportedly had &#8220;160 some spirits that speak to him.&#8221; These are NOT Christian tenets, nor is killing children. Islamists, however, do believe in killing non-Muslim children; Kony does that for them while being paid to do so.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Here is an article that debunks the "christian" part of the nutjob were sending guys over there to kill...
> 
> http://bigpeace.com/bbarrack/2011/10/16/uganda-lra-and-the-christian-lie/



Well it didn't take long for you to run the denial flag up the flagstaff.

'Islamists believe in killing non-Muslim children', thats akin to the Jewish blood libel. Quite gross and really doesn't bear repeating. Shame on you.


----------



## billc (Oct 16, 2011)

Hmmm...you might want to check out what has been going on in Sudan these many years.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Hmmm...you might want to check out what has been going on in Sudan these many years.



Really? do you always assume people are ignorant as to what going on in the world? Again however you miss the point.


----------



## Carol (Oct 16, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> The US confuses me.
> 
> One minute, its "PEACE 2 EVERYONE RECALL THE TROOPS".
> Then "TO LIBYA!"
> ...



Every U.S. President serving their first term at a time of war has been elected to a second term.


----------



## Twin Fist (Oct 16, 2011)

unless it happens to be true.............................





Tez3 said:


> Well it didn't take long for you to run the denial flag up the flagstaff.
> 
> 'Islamists believe in killing non-Muslim children', thats akin to the Jewish blood libel. Quite gross and really doesn't bear repeating. Shame on you.


----------



## Razor (Oct 16, 2011)

billcihak said:


> For the last couple of years all we have heard from some around the world is that the U.S. keeps throwing its weight around and involving itself in the affairs of other countries, now, they want us to commit troops in of all places Uganda.  Why can't the African nations go in there and sort this guy out?  How about the Saudis?  We will send in our guys, they will get the job done, and then everyone will complain that we got the job done, that we are meddling too much in Uganda, that we need to leave.  The hand wringers over American policy need to really make up their minds about U.S. involvement.  I'm all for killing bad guys, but Obama made his name trashing our fight in both Iraq and Afghanistan, real threats to the U.S. and our allies, and now involves us in every country with problems.  Make up your minds guys.



Yeah, that Iraq with all its WMDs. Oh wait.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> unless it happens to be true.............................



So you are saying every Muslim believes in killing non Muslim children? Do they eat them too, spill their blood as sacrifices?


----------



## billc (Oct 16, 2011)

The radical muslims don't have a problem with killing innocent people regardless of age, and it is the guy on the ground, who has been dealing with the nut job who made the accusations.  Oh yes, the wmd thing.  I guess you could ask all the other intelligence services where they were since they also reported on it, but that is old and of course Obama pulled us out of both wars and...oh yeah...we're still there aren't we.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 16, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> So you are saying every Muslim believes in killing non Muslim children? Do they eat them too, spill their blood as sacrifices?


No, he said ISLAMISTS, there is a difference


----------



## Twin Fist (Oct 16, 2011)

every muslim?

no

but the book they worship DOES, thier prophet did

so you cant just assume it isnt true



Tez3 said:


> So you are saying every Muslim believes in killing non Muslim children? Do they eat them too, spill their blood as sacrifices?


----------



## Razor (Oct 16, 2011)

billcihak said:


> The radical muslims don't have a problem with killing innocent people regardless of age, and it is the guy on the ground, who has been dealing with the nut job who made the accusations.  Oh yes, the wmd thing.  I guess you could ask all the other intelligence services where they were since they also reported on it, but that is old and of course Obama pulled us out of both wars and...oh yeah...we're still there aren't we.



Don't know about all of them, but here is what the British Security Service had to say: 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/jul/20/iraq-inquiry-saddam-mi5-chief

[URL="http://news.sky.com/home/politics/article/16058626"]http://news.sky.com/home/politics/article/16058626

[URL]http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/8728371/MI5-told-Blair-Iraq-was-no-threat-to-UK.html[/URL][/URL]


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 16, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I suppose then it's amusing to you that this Christian warlord who kidnaps children for his army making them into soldiers and sex slaves,rapes, murders, tortures and destroys the lives of many thousands of people. It seems like you find such things only fit for sarcasm.  Whether Obama should have sent troops on their own or sent them as part of a UN force can be debated but the fact remains that hunting down a war criminal isn't exactly expanding an imperialist footprint anywhere.



I have to agree with you and isn't interesting how a Democratic president has killed more of the top level terrorist that blood and guts Bush in 8 years? Makes you wonder given all the money his budies made from the wars and contracting bad enought but rip off contracting even killing our on GI's wiht inferior products and workmanship if the old comment from the Veitnam War was used hey can't we keep the war going a little longer so we can sell more helicopters. Just like Law Enforcement is a business that does not want crime to end but contain it did they kill just enough to justify the expenses but lets keep it going? Obama seems to me not to be afraid to kill the entire breeding stock if he could. I think we need to kick *** when needed but in a way that make every life of our men count when it comes to Iran why can't just one finger on a button anilate one city if the short guy will not stop promoting and supplying terorists groups instead of killing thousands of our youngest and brightest warriors in undefensable situations and urban or country settings where the enemy and friend all look alike? I think tactical special forces are much cheaper and more effective with proper support to hit hot spots but in the end its all a auction between the countries that have an interest in the natural resources and want to profit from supplying the weopons. regardless of what is said in public about high ideals and patrism behind closed doors its like the movie Oh Brother Who art Thou when preacher clubs them in the head " Its all about the Money Boys"


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 16, 2011)

billcihak said:


> For the last couple of years all we have heard from some around the world is that the U.S. keeps throwing its weight around and involving itself in the affairs of other countries, now, they want us to commit troops in of all places Uganda.  Why can't the African nations go in there and sort this guy out?  How about the Saudis?  We will send in our guys, they will get the job done, and then everyone will complain that we got the job done, that we are meddling too much in Uganda, that we need to leave.  The hand wringers over American policy need to really make up their minds about U.S. involvement.  I'm all for killing bad guys, but Obama made his name trashing our fight in both Iraq and Afghanistan, real threats to the U.S. and our allies, and now involves us in every country with problems.  Make up your minds guys.



We owe the Ugandans one. They were security at the bases in Iraq. A number of them became friends of mine (especially after they finally learned that there was a volume setting on my chapel's sound equipment _other _ than MAX), and yes, I absolutely would join in with them to help them fight this. They are our allies, have fought and bled with us, have faced Iraq with us. For less than minimum wage. And most of them were _very good_ at their jobs. If the guys _I _know from Balad are having problems, it's serious. I'll go there in a heartbeat.

Meanwhile you make this about Obama. You ignorant dilletante. Iraq wasn't a direct threat. Not that I have any problem with going to Iraq. Any time we get to topple a Nazi party, I'm down. As for Uganda, any time we're off to take out a murderous religious nutjob, I'm down with that too.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 16, 2011)

Carol said:


> Every U.S. President serving their first term at a time of war has been elected to a second term.


Which is awefully convenient. But hey - Obama was probably going to be re-elected anyway. Because not only has there been a War, but he was the dude in the big Office when they killed Bin Laden. And I cant wait for that to get thrown into the Media around the next Election.

Not because im a Political Junkie.

But because I bet a Mate $25 itd happen.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 17, 2011)

billcihak said:


> The radical muslims don't have a problem with killing innocent people regardless of age, and it is the guy on the ground, who has been dealing with the nut job who made the accusations. Oh yes, the wmd thing. I guess you could ask all the other intelligence services where they were since they also reported on it, but that is old and of course Obama pulled us out of both wars and...oh yeah...we're still there aren't we.



Ah yes the big lie, when the report was 'sexed' up by Blair's cronies to make it look as if there were WMD. I take it you still believe it then. A final date has now been set to come out of Iraq totally btw.


A lot of people have no problem killing people of any and all ages, not just 'radical muslims' I don't see a lot of condemnation for all those other groups, oh that's right they are anti communist so must be supported and praised no matter how many they kill.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 17, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Ah yes the big lie, when the report was 'sexed' up by Blair's cronies to make it look as if there were WMD. I take it you still believe it then. A final date has now been set to come out of Iraq totally btw.
> 
> 
> A lot of people have no problem killing people of any and all ages, not just 'radical muslims' I don't see a lot of condemnation for all those other groups, oh that's right they are anti communist so must be supported and praised no matter how many they kill.



This reminds me of how most People ignore how Russians pretty much tore apart every German Town they went through.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> This reminds me of how most People ignore how Russians pretty much tore apart every German Town they went through.




When my other half was in the RAF he stayed in an accomodation block in Berlin for the tattoo, it was rumoured that it was haunted. When the Russians had arrived they had locked in the Germans in the attic and left them there to die. Haunted or not I don't know but the killing of the Germans was true enough.


----------



## JohnEdward (Oct 17, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Well, my Parish priest and his family would disagree about the warm and fuzzy communists.  I am more than ready to do what is necessary to protect the U.S. Bill Mattocks.  If it means dealing with Africa, then let's deal with it.  The Chinese are on the move and spending lots of money on their military.  The radical muslim terrorists are in Africa and they still hate america.  I just get tired of hearing people complain about the size of the U.S. military, and the various actions we have had to take to deal with the long term threats to our country.



What really it the threat? China owns a huge part of the US. We made them and made them strong, we gave them the capital so we can be indebted to them. I wonder how that happened. In the 1970's-1980's the Saudis where buying up American like was a yard sale. The Bushes and Saudis are best buddies. We made the Saudis and made them strong, buying oil, becoming dependent on it, developing powerful oil and related industries both American and foreign. Having a dependancy. We made Bin Ladin. We made the terrorist strong so they could attack us. Our misguide assessment and understanding of the cold war brought us to be unreasonably over-competitive with Russia as a communist world power  in the 1980's during their Afghanistan war, we backed and developed those Muslims who are now our terrorists. Our government was absent of any reason and reserve in developing those same Muslims who hate us now and are trying to kill us now, back than- US Government policy, embrace reckless and bad US foreign policy, out of so called US interests.  If you want to protect the U.S. you are pointed in the wrong direction, barking up the wrong tree. 

_*China, the evil communist empire still out to get the US and take over the world. Perpetuated during the cold war by the same guys who brought you the empty threat of WMDs. This retro-fear of China is right out of the same play book from the same incompetent leaders who really poorly assessed China and Russia as communistic threats to the US. They kept the fear of communism and created the __apocalyptic __nuclear __(the original WMD threat) __war alive for self-interest purposes and profit, during later end of the cold war. And than returned to office in the last administration and helped build China into a super-power of today. The kicker is both Russia and China by the 1980s as countries were never in any state to threaten the US. It had been that way for decades. _


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 17, 2011)

JohnEdward said:


> What really it the threat? China owns a huge part of the US. We made them and made them strong, we gave them the capital so we can be indebted to them. I wonder how that happened. In the 1970's-1980's the Saudis where buying up American like was a yard sale. The Bushes and Saudis are best buddies. We made the Saudis and made them strong, buying oil, becoming dependent on it, developing powerful oil and related industries both American and foreign. Having a dependancy. We made Bin Ladin. We made the terrorist strong so they could attack us. Our misguide assessment and understanding of the cold war brought us to be unreasonably over-competitive with Russia as a communist world power  in the 1980's during their Afghanistan war, we backed and developed those Muslims who are now our terrorists. Our government was absent of any reason and reserve in developing those same Muslims who hate us now and are trying to kill us now, back than- US Government policy, embrace reckless and bad US foreign policy, out of so called US interests.  If you want to protect the U.S. you are pointed in the wrong direction, barking up the wrong tree.
> 
> _*China, the evil communist empire still out to get the US and take over the world. Perpetuated during the cold war by the same guys who brought you the empty threat of WMDs. This retro-fear of China is right out of the same play book from the same incompetent leaders who really poorly assessed China and Russia as communistic threats to the US. They kept the fear of communism and created the __apocalyptic __nuclear __(the original WMD threat) __war alive for self-interest purposes and profit, during later end of the cold war. And than returned to office in the last administration and helped build China into a super-power of today. The kicker is both Russia and China by the 1980s as countries were never in any state to threaten the US. It had been that way for decades. _



I agree with your passion and much of your point to a point the US has much blood on its hands and much of it tied to corporations wanting to exploit 3rd world or other resources of other countries and its people but to say that China and Russia is all good and never a threat is niave. People in East Germany before freedom would not agree and remember the cultural revolution in china with Mou by the way Time magazine ran a very good story in the 60's about they were not concerned about nuclear war they woudl survive because they were relocating entire cities underground and figured they had enough population to just out survive us? We need to stop fighting wars that we cannot wind Afghanistan will go back to what it was before as soo as we leave becuase the population lacks the will to change and we have proped up a despot as a leader to serve our own purposes. we give aid with out insuring aid gets to the people who need it and it only serves to empower more abuse?


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 17, 2011)

You know the saying? "maybe the old ways are best?" Perhaps Afghanistan doesn't WANT to change? Maybe they like things the way they've been for thousands of years. Wandering nomadic tribes or villages with their flocks of sheep and goats and living without the benefits of the world wide web, television, a soccer team and all the other nice comforts the rest of the civilized world seems to enjoy. 
Besides we're screwing with their drug trade, all those opium, poppy and marijuana fields getting pounded and there goes the family savings. Now what? Make rugs? 

That the Soviet Union tried to take over this country and failed should be a red-flag (pardon the pun) to any other super-power that it just might not be such a bright idea to expend resources on a what was shown to be a very stubborn and resilient people. 

But then again, it is un-manly to *ahem* pull-out before you're done.


----------



## JohnEdward (Oct 17, 2011)

Changed my mind. Deleted the post, didn't feel what I had to say was important.


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 17, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> You know the saying? "maybe the old ways are best?" Perhaps Afghanistan doesn't WANT to change? Maybe they like things the way they've been for thousands of years. Wandering nomadic tribes or villages with their flocks of sheep and goats and living without the benefits of the world wide web, television, a soccer team and all the other nice comforts the rest of the civilized world seems to enjoy.
> Besides we're screwing with their drug trade, all those opium, poppy and marijuana fields getting pounded and there goes the family savings. Now what? Make rugs?
> 
> That the Soviet Union tried to take over this country and failed should be a red-flag (pardon the pun) to any other super-power that it just might not be such a bright idea to expend resources on a what was shown to be a very stubborn and resilient people.
> ...



Another good point about the drugs, they would not have a business if we were not buying the majority of the drugs and our government props up a dictator who basically does nothing and our guys are having to deal with the tribal leaders who are the drug cartells thier and get a high percentage of the Billions in in aid sent to that country in the form of bribes for safe passage ect. does no one see anything messed up with that while our guys are targets by the same people we need to clean up our act in this country mexican cartells would not have guns and money if we weren't giving it to them we need to legalize drugs make it ourselves and develop independent fuel and all of a sudden our motivation for going alot of places disapears then lets kill real gad guys not our addiction partners


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> ...
> 
> Funnily enough the Vietnamese weren't any worst off and in fact many were actually better off under the communists, just shows how bad the 'capitalists' were!



I wasn't aware of that.  Could you tell me when and how?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 18, 2011)

JohnEdward said:


> Changed my mind. Deleted the post, didn't feel what I had to say was important.



+1


----------



## elder999 (Oct 18, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Here is an article that debunks the "christian" part of the nutjob were sending guys over there to kill...
> 
> http://bigpeace.com/bbarrack/2011/10/16/uganda-lra-and-the-christian-lie/



So, just to sum up:

Muslims commit an act of terror, and it's an article of faith, and their religion fosters terrorism.

Guy founds an organization that commits acts of terror, wants to establish a government based on the 10 commandments, and his followers believe that he hears from God regularly and _all call themselves, and him, "*Christians*,"_ and he and his followers are pretty clearly nutjobs, an evil madman, who is *"not Christian."*


Riii-ght.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 18, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> I wasn't aware of that. Could you tell me when and how?



Well they weren't being bombed, they weren't having Agent Orange dropped on them for a start.

It's easy to assume living under a non communist regime is easier than under a communist one. I think you should have a good read of the history of Vietnam to see the corruption, degradation and suffering many people went through under the South Vietnamese regime. Remember the burning monks? 

I'm not saying Vietnam should be communist but it's a matter of relativity, South Vietnam was never a free democratic country and while the people still aren't free, they aren't at war and have a chance to live reasonably well by Vietnamese standards which of course aren't ours. The Vietnamese people have suffered over the centuriescommunism isn't any worst that past regimes, they've never known free elections or free speech, there's always been extreme povety and extreme wealth, there's always been corruption. However like China, another country that has suffered as much under capitalist regimes as communist, it's making steps to join the business world as well as opening the country up more. What we can hope is that Vietnam can evolve into a country similiar to the old Soviet satellites in Europe rather than go back to the old military juntas as they have in Thailand ( a very undemocratic country for all that it pays lip service to democracy).   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nguy%E1%BB%85n_V%C4%83n_Thi%E1%BB%87u


----------



## elder999 (Oct 18, 2011)

RUSH LIMBAUGH said:
			
		

> Lord's Resistance Army are Christians. They are fighting the Muslims in Sudan. ... So that's a new war, a hundred troops to wipe out Christians in Sudan, Uganda, and -- (interruption) no, I'm not kidding. Jacob Tapper just reported it. ...
> Lord's Resistance Army objectives. I have them here. "To remove dictatorship and stop the oppression of our people." Now, again Lord's Resistance Army is who Obama sent troops to help nations wipe out. The objectives of the Lord's Resistance Army, what they're trying to accomplish with their military action in these countries is the following: "To remove dictatorship and stop the oppression of our people; to fight for the immediate restoration of the competitive multiparty democracy in Uganda; to see an end to gross violation of human rights and dignity of Ugandans; to ensure the restoration of peace and security in Uganda, to ensure unity, sovereignty, and economic prosperity beneficial to all Ugandans, and to bring to an end the repressive policy of deliberate marginalization of groups of people who may not agree with the LRA ideology." Those are the objectives of the group that we are fighting, or who are being fought and we are joining in the effort to remove them from the battlefield. ​




This is so utterly.......craptastic! :lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------



## Empty Hands (Oct 18, 2011)

elder999 said:


> This is so utterly.......craptastic! :lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao:



Rush Limbaugh - supporter of terrorism and child soldiers.

I always knew it.


----------



## Twin Fist (Oct 18, 2011)

post the whole thing, and in context jeff


----------



## elder999 (Oct 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> post the whole thing, and in context jeff



Oh, yeah-'cause that makes it so much better.  :lfao:



			
				the bloated said:
			
		

> Is that right? The Lord's Resistance Army is being accused of really bad stuff? Child kidnapping, torture, murder, that kind of stuff? Well, we just found out about this today. We're gonna do, of course, our due diligence research on it. But nevertheless we got a hundred troops being sent over there to fight these guys -- and they claim to be Christians.-*after the commercial break* :lfao:



(I posted the link, John-I didn't hide anything....:lfao: )


----------



## Twin Fist (Oct 18, 2011)

mind you, i dont care if they claim to be christian, i dont care if they claim to be buddist, if, IF they are bad, ok, they are bad, why it is our problem i dont know....


----------



## Carol (Oct 18, 2011)

The Economist said Uganda has "a spectacular find" of oil (published May 31, 2010)




> *Uganda's oil*
> 
> *A Bonanza Beckons*





http://www.economist.com/node/15825780


----------



## elder999 (Oct 18, 2011)

Carol said:


> The Economist said Uganda has "a spectacular find" of oil (published May 31, 2010)Rohttp://www.economist.com/node/15825780


 Shades of Vietnam ......


----------



## aedrasteia (Oct 19, 2011)

from Rush Limbaugh, posted by elder 999_

"Is that right? The Lord's Resistance Army is being accused of really bad stuff? Child kidnapping, torture, murder, that kind of stuff? Well, we just found out about this today. We're gonna do, of course, our due diligence research on it. But nevertheless we got a hundred troops being sent over there to fight these guys -- and they claim to be Christians.-*after the commercial break"* 

_no words can adequately express my response to RL.  _"just found out about this today?"
_ i am sickened 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

if you can bear it, Google Lord's Resistance Army atrocities - images.  please be careful with that - 
the pictures will be seared into your consciousness as they are into the bodies of the victims.

i suppose the only act that would convince him would be for that burned person in pale blue 
on the second row of photos to stand before him and ask him to see and touch the scars.

maybe not even that. I really don't know. I just have no words.


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 19, 2011)

Some people are just evil bastards, regardless of what religion they claim to follow.  Using thier "religion" as a measuring stick on if they are "good" or "evil" is just plain ignorant.  Using the logic of supporting Christians over Muslims, we would have supported the war crimes in Kosovo.  Using a person's religious claims and self serving mission statements without knowing the facts, just to attack a politician you don't support is plain assinine. Maybe Rush should get the facts then make a commentary.

People around the world do not like the US because over and over again our policy has been to support evil men if it seems to suit our purposes, but then we claim rightiousness as the reason to further our goals at other times. We condemn other countries and leaders for actions that we don't seem to have a problem performing ourselves.  It comes off as very hypocritical.  Sometimes our own best interest include actions that are distasteful.  That is part of the real world.  However, it is my opinion that too many times in the past we have acted in a manner to promote short sighted goals while ignoring how that effects our reputation, then want to whine about how people don't like the US and take negative actions against us.  As many of our conservative friends like to say, people need to face the repurcussions of our actions.  Countries and leaders of men should do that as well.

I am not crazy about the US going into other countries, even if there are legitimate humanitarian reasons.  However, if we have to go, I am glad that Obama is taking the measured response route instead of the full invasion route we have seen before.  It is cheaper, cost less American lives, and has less negative repurcussions for our country on a whole.  I think if Obama was Republican instead of Democrat these actions would be hailed as the work of a strong, smart, leader taking care of both American and humanitarian goals.  He's not Republican though, so any action he takes is going to set the hounds to baying.


----------

